
Gorbachev, Pizza Hut – and My Dad - notlukesky
https://www.ft.com/content/4009a186-c42f-11e9-a8e9-296ca66511c9
======
derrick_jensen
I don't understand why FT gets posted so much, even though it requires a
subscription to use. Do most people on HN have a subscription to FT?

